# Wow...just wow.



## westwall (Dec 17, 2012)

An example of the finest of the cabinet makers art...   Simply phenomenal...


LiveLeak.com - Stunning 18th century cabinet


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2012)

Crafty.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 17, 2012)

Whoa! That looks like something Nicholas Cage would use next time he decides to protect the Constitution Masonic-style! lol!


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 17, 2012)

I would have trouble remembering where all of the secret compartments are located and how to open them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 17, 2012)

I love woodworking.

We just don't have the quality today that was commonplace in the past.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2012)

Quality woodworking is definitely available, but it's quite expensive. 
And certainly not 'commonplace' like you say. 

Even "simple" antique pieces go for big bux.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 17, 2012)

I've moved furniture that looked like that.

And was sweating bullets with each step.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 17, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Quality woodworking is definitely available, but it's quite expensive.
> And certainly not 'commonplace' like you say.
> 
> Even "simple" antique pieces go for big bux.



Now they do but when they were made they were average pieces.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## newmoon100 (Apr 23, 2013)

whoa!


----------

